# وحدانية الثالوث فى المسيحية



## مونيكا 57 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*وحدانية الثالوث 
في
المسيحيّة​ 
لا يقدر مخلوق أن يعرف الله كما هو ,وإنما يمكننا أن نعرفه بما يميّزه عن كل ما سواه , كقولنا : ان الله روح ,غير محدود ,سرمدي ,غير متغيّر في وجوده وقدرته وقداسته وعدله وجودته وحقه. 
وقد جاء في التوراة : إِسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ : الرَّبُّ إِلهنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ - تثنية 6 :4 . كما أن جميع قوانين الإيمان المسيحي صدرت في عبارات تصرح بهذه الحقيقة. فالقانون النيقاوي يبدأ بالقول :
 نؤمن بإله واحد . 
والقانون النيقاوي القسطنطيني - 381 م - يقول :
 نؤمن بإله واحد .
والقانون الذي تقبله جميع الكنائس الإنجيلية والتقليدية يبدأ بالقول :
 نؤمن بإله واحد .
والواقع أن العقل السليم يحكم بأن علة العلل لا بد أن تكون واحدة فقط ,لأنه يستحيل التسليم بوجود علّتين أو أكثر ,غير محدودتين سرمديتين ,غير متغيّرتين. ويتبرهن من الكتاب المقدس أن الله واحد في كمالاته من كونه يسمَّى أحياناً بإحدى كمالاته , كالقول إنه نور أو محبة أو حق أو روح . ونتعلم من وحدانية الله الاحتراس من تصوُّر وجوده جزئياً في السماء ,وجزئياً على الأرض لأنه إله واحد غير متجزّئ موجود بكماله في كل مكان. 
على أن المسيحيّة تؤمن بشخصية الله. أي انها لا تؤمن بأن هذا الإله الواحد مجرد قوة أو شيء ,بل هو شخص حي عاقل ,واجب الوجود بذاته ,له كل مقوّمات الشخصية ,في أكمل ما يمكن أن تشتمل عليه هذه المقومات من معانٍ. 
وإذا كان من المسلَّم به أن الشخصية تقوم دوماً على ثلاثة أركان هي : الفكر والشعور والإرادة ,وأن الله هو الشخصية الوحيدة الكاملة إذا قورن بغيره من شخصيات خلائقه ,لذلك كان لا بد أن نعرّف شخصية الله بأنها الشخصية الوحيدة الفكر والشعور والإرادة إذ هو أول كل شيء الإله المدرِك لذاته ,والمدرِك لكل شيء صنعه. وتؤمن المسيحيّة أن هذا الإله ,الشخص الحي الواحد ,ليس جسماً مادياً يمكن أن يُرى أو يُلمَس أو يُدرَك بالحواس البشرية ,فهو كما قال المسيح روح وهو أيضاً أبو الأرواح - عبرانيين 12 :9 - إذ خلق هذه على صورته كشبهه.
بيد أن المسيحيّة تؤمن بأن وحدانية الله جامعة ,أي أن الله ذو ثلاثة أقانيم : الآب والابن والروح القدس ,وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم إله واحد وجوهر واحد. ولا يعني المسيحيّون بتعدُّد الأقانيم أن الله ثلاثة جواهر ,لأن لفظ أقنوم لا يعني جوهر . فالمراد هنا بالجوهر الذات الواحدة ,أي انه الوحدة اللاهوتية. والمراد بالأقنوم واحد من الآب والابن والروح القدس. ومع ذلك فكلمة أقنوم - كسائر الألفاظ البشرية - قاصرة عن إيضاح حقيقة إلهية ,هي أن الله ثالوث في الأقنومية ,وواحد في الجوهر. ومن المعروف أن تعليم وحدانية الله وامتياز الأقانيم أحدها عن الآخر ومساواتها في الجوهر ,ونسبة أحدها للآخر لم يرد في الكتاب المقدس جملة واحدة بالتصريح به ,بل في آيات متفرقة. غير أن جوهر هذه الأمور منصوص عليه من أول الكتاب المقدس إلى آخره. ومن الأمور التي تثبت صحة هذا الاعتقاد وجوده في الاعلانات المتتابعة وانجلاؤه بالتدريج هكذا :
 1ففي سفر التكوين تلميحات إلى تعليم الثالوث ,لا تُفهَم جلياً إلا بنور إعلانات بعدها ,كورود اسم الله في صيغة الجمع إلوهيم كقوله :
فِي الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَ إلوهيم السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ - تكوين 1 :1 - .
قال إلوهيم : نَعْمَلُ الْإِنْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِنَا كَشَبَهِنَا - تكوين 1 :26 - .
وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ الْإِله : هُوَذَا الْإِنْسَانُ قَدْ صَارَ كَوَاحِدٍ مِنَّا - تكوين 3 :22 - .
هَلُمَّ نَنْزِلْ وَنُبَلْبِلْ هُنَاكَ لِسَانَهُمْ - تكوين 11 :7 - .
 2في سفر التثنية تلميح إلى وجود الأقانيم الثلاثة في ذات الله ,إذ يقول : إِسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ : الرَّبُّ إِلهنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ. فَتُحِبُّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ مِنْ كُلِّ قَلْبِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ نَفْسِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ قُوَتِكَ - تثنية 6 :4،5 - .
وجاءت لفظة إلهنا في هذه الآية بصيغة الجمع ,مع العلم أن القصد منها بيان الوحدانية.
 3وفي سفر إشعياء النبي نقرأ : ثُمَّ سَمِعْتُ صَوْتَ السَّيِّدِ : مَنْ أُرْسِلُ ,وَمَنْ يَذْهَبُ مِنْ أَجْلِنَا؟ - إشعياء 6 :8 - .
فهذه الآيات المجيدة تدل على أن الله واحد في الجوهر ,مثلَّث الأقانيم. ومن الأفضل قبل أن ندرس هذه العقيدة أو نبحثها البحث الكتابي المجرَّد ,أن نلمَّ بتاريخها في كنيسة المسيح ,وبالأفكار التي تناولتها حتى انتهت إلى وضعها النهائي الدائم غير المتغيّر.
كان المسيحيّون أيام الرسل وحتى أول القرن الميلادي الثاني لا يفكرون في وضع صيغ معينة للعقائد المسيحيّة ,إذ كانوا يمارسون مبادئ هذه العقائد كما جاءت في الكتب المقدسة دون أن يضعوا لها شكلاً معيناً. وحين كانت تعترضهم صعوبة أو مشكلة كانوا يرجعون إلى الرسل أو تلاميذ الرسل من بعدهم. ولكن ما أن انتشرت المسيحيّة في رحاب الدنيا ,وقامت بعض البدع حتى باتت الحاجة ماسة إلى أن تقول الكنيسة كلمتها خصوصاً عندما انتشرت ضلالات أريوس وسباليوس المخالفة للعقائد المسيحيّة فيما يختص بلاهوت الابن والروح القدس. فقام رجال أعلام في الكنيسة وفنَّدوا آراء المبتدعين ,من أبرزهم القديس أثناسيوس الملقَّب بحامي الإيمان ,الذي قاوم تلك البدع وأصدر القانون الأثناسي المعروف والذي يقول :
 1 كل من ابتغى الخلاص ,وجب عليه قبل كل شيء أن يتمسك بالإيمان الجامع العام للكنيسة المسيحيّة.
2  كل من لا يحفظ هذا الإيمان ,دون إفساد ,يهلك هلاكاً أبدياً.
3  هذا الإيمان الجامع هو أن تعبد إلهاً واحداً في ثالوث ,وثالوثاً في توحيد.
4 لا نمزج الأقانيم ولا نفصل الجوهر.
5 إن للآب أقنوماً ,وللابن أقنوماً ,وللروح القدس أقنوماً.
6 ولكن الآب والابن والروح القدس لاهوت واحد ومجد متساوٍ ,وجلال أبدي معاً.
7 كما هو الآب ,كذلك الابن ,كذلك الروح القدس.
8 الآب غير مخلوق ,والابن غير مخلوق ,والروح القدس غير مخلوق.
9 الآب غير محدود ,والابن غير محدود ,والروح القدس غير محدود. 
10 الآب سرمد ,والابن سرمد ,والروح القدس سرمد.
11 ولكن ليسوا ثلاثة سرمديين ,بل سرمد واحد.
12 وكذلك ليس ثلاثة غير مخلوقين ,ولا ثلاثة غير محدودين ,بل واحد غير مخلوق وواحد غير محدود.
13 وكذلك الآب ضابط الكل ,والابن ضابط الكل ,والروح ضابط الكل.
14 ولكن ليسوا ثلاثة ضابطي الكل ,بل واحد ضابط الكل.
15 وهكذا الآب إله ,والابن إله ,والروح القدس إله.
16 ولكن ليسوا ثلاثة آلهة ,بل إله واحد.
17 وهكذا الآب رب ,والابن رب ,والروح القدس رب.
18 ولكن ليسوا ثلاثة أرباب ,بل رب واحد.
19 وكما أن الحق المسيحي يكلّفنا أن نعترف بأن كلاً من هذه الأقانيم بذاته إله ورب.
20 كذلك الدين الجامع ,ينهانا عن أن نقول بوجود ثلاثة آلهة وثلاثة أرباب.
21 فالآب غير مصنوع من أحد ,ولا مخلوق ,ولا مولود.
22 والابن من الآب وحده ,غير مصنوع ,ولا مخلوق ,بل مولود.
23 والروح القدس من الآب والابن ,ليس مخلوق ولا مولود بل منبثق.
24 فإذاً آب واحد لا ثلاثة آباء ,وابن واحد لا ثلاثة أبناء ,وروح قدس واحد لا ثلاثة أرواح قدس.
25 ليس في هذا الثالوث من هو قبل غيره أو بعده ولا من هو أكبر ولا أصغر منه.
26 ولكن جميع الأقانيم سرمديون معاً ومتساوون.
27 ولذلك في جميع ما ذُكر ,يجب أن نعبد الوحدانية في ثالوث ,والثالوث في وحدانية.
28 إذاً من شاء أن يَخْلُص عليه أن يتأكد هكذا في الثالوث.
29 وأيضاً يلزم له الخلاص أن يؤمن كذلك بأمانة بتجسُّد ربنا يسوع المسيح.
30 لأن الإيمان المستقيم هو أن نؤمن ونقرّ بأن ربنا يسوع المسيح ابن الله ,هو إله وإنسان.
31 هو إله من جوهر الآب ,مولود قبل الدهور،وإنسان من جوهر أمه مولود في هذا الدهر.
32 إله تام وإنسان تام ,كائن بنفس ناطقة وجسد بشري.
33 مساوٍ للآب بحسب لاهوته ,ودون الآب بحسب ناسوته.
34 وهو وإن يكن إلهاً وإنساناً ,إنما هو مسيح واحد لا اثنان.
35 ولكن واحد ,ليس باستحالة لاهوته إلى جسد ,بل باتِّخاذ الناسوت إلى اللاهوت.
36 واحد في الجملة ,لا باختلاط الجوهر ,بل بوحدانية الأقنوم.
37 لأنه كما أن النفس الناطقة والجسد إنسان واحد ,كذلك الإله والإنسان مسيح واحد.
38 هو الذي تألم لأجل خلاصنا ,ونزل إلى الهاوية - أي عالم الأرواح - وقام أيضاً في اليوم الثالث من بين الأموات.
39 وصعد إلى السماء وهو جالس عن يمين الآب الضابط الكل.
40 ومن هناك يأتي ليدين الأحياء والأموات.
41 الذي عند مجيئه يقوم أيضاً جميع البشر بأجسادهم ,ويؤدُّون حساباً عن أعمالهم الخاصة.
42 فالذين فعلوا الصالحات ,يدخلون الحياة الأبدية ,والذين عملوا السيئات يدخلون النار الأبدية.
43 هذا هو الإيمان الجامع ,الذي لا يقدر الإنسان أن يخلص بدون أن يؤمن به بأمانة ويقين.
وخلاصة ما تقدم أن الله في المسيحيّة واحد ,وإن كان اللاهوت ثلاثة أقانيم : الآب والابن والروح القدس ,أي جوهر واحد وثلاثة أقانيم ,غير أن الجوهر غير مقسوم. فليس لكلٍ من الأقانيم جزء خاص منه ,بل لكل أقنوم كمال الجوهر الواحد نظير الآخر. وأن ما بينهم من النسب سرّ لا يقدر العقل البشري أن يدركه. غير أن لنا في الكتاب المقدس ما يوضحه. وكل ما جاء من خارج الكتاب المقدس عن الثالوث من أفكار فلسفية ,أو محاجات منطقية ,لم يكن إلا بَسْطاً أو عَرْضاً لما جاء في الكتاب المقدس عن طريق القياس. والمعروف تاريخياً أن المسيحيين القدماء قاموا بدرس عقيدة الثالوث في ضوء كتب الوحي المقدسة ,وآمنوا بها واستقروا عليها ,ورسموا صورتها في قوانين الكنيسة. وأبرز هذه القوانين قانون الإيمان النيقاوي الذي يقول :
أنا أؤمن بإله واحد ,قادر على كل شيء ,خالق السماء والأرض ,وكل ما يُرى وما لا يُرى.وبرب واحد ,يسوع المسيح. ابن الله الوحيد. المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور. إله من إله. نور من نور. إله حق من إله حق. مولود غير مخلوق. ذو جوهر واحد مع الآب. هو الذي به كان كل شيء. الذي من أجلنا نحن البشر ,ومن أجل خلاصنا ,نزل من السماء. وتجسَّد بالروح القدسمن مريم العذراء ,وصار إنساناً ,وصُلب على عهد بيلاطس البنطي ,وتألم. وقُبِر. وقام في اليوم الثالث. وصعد إلى السماء. وهو جالس عن يمين الآب وسيأتي أيضاً بمجد ,ليدين الأحياء والأموات. الذي ليس لمُلكه نهاية. وأؤمن بالروح القدس. الرب المحيي. المنبثق من الآب. المسجود له والممجَّد مع الآب والابن. الذي تكلم بالأنبياء. وأعتقد بكنيسة واحدة جامعة رسولية. وأعترف بمعمودية واحدة لمغفرة الخطايا. وأنتظر قيامة الموتى وحياة الدهر الآتي آمين ,

منقوووووووول​*


----------



## أَمَة (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*موضوع رائع *
*أختي الحبيبة مونيكا*
*وقد استحق تقييمي *​ 
*يثبت *
*من أجل سهولة النص*
*ليكون مرجعا للعقيدة والإيمان المسيحي*
*وشرح الثالوث الأقدس*​ 
*ويغلق لكي لا يكون مكان للحوار في *
*الأسئلة المسيحية*​ 
*من لدية سؤال أو استفسار *
*يطرحه في قسم الاسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية*​ 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=12​


----------

